# African Cichlid Restocking Help?



## Fishgeek (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got a 55g tank that's getting a little too busy, and I need to make some changes soon (either getting a second tank or replacing with a bigger tank).

Currently I've got:
11 Cyrtocara Moorii (2-3inches)
2 Venustus (2inches)
3 Ps Acei (3inches)
2 Ps Saulosi (2inches)
1 Ps Socolofi (4inches)
2 Yellow Labs (4inches)
2 Hap Species 44 (2inches)
1 Cheilochromis euchilus / Big Lips (5inches)
2 Frontosas (3inches)
1 Chinese algae eater (6inches)
1 Pleco (6inches)

The two most aggressive fish are one of the Venustus and one of the Blue Dolphins, although mostly conspecific. 

I know that eventually I'll have to get rid of some of the Blue Dolphins when they grow up, and will probably have to separate/remove the Ps Saulosi and Sp.44 from them and other bigger fish. 

Assuming I get a big enough tank, I'd like to add more fish, and am thinking of some Peacocks or Copadichromis azureus. Suggestions?

Any advice on how to restock would be much appreciated!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

let me know if you are interested in peacocks from this guy...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishgeek said:


> I've got a 55g tank that's getting a little too busy, and I need to make some changes soon (either getting a second tank or replacing with a bigger tank).
> 
> Currently I've got:
> 11 Cyrtocara Moorii (2-3inches)
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to GTAA.
I personally think you have to many fish in your 55 gallon tank. The Moorii, Venustus and Frontosa all get way to big for this size tank. I know you said that you'll eventually upgrade to a larger tank however your fish will not grow to their potential if they're in a small tank and the first year to 18 months is when I find they grow the most.

The 55 would make a nice Mbuna tank so I say keep just your Ps Acei, Ps Saulosi, Ps Socolofi, Yellow Labs and Hap Species 44 since they all stay at a reasonable size when adults and sell off or move the rest of the fish to a much larger tank ASAP.
You should check out Cichlid-Forum for their suggested cichlids for your size tank.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php 
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Paul.

You have mentioned upgrading your tank. I think that is a good idea. A 6ft tank would be better suited for your fish.


----------



## Fishgeek (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the advice.

How many Blue Dolphins do you think I could keep with 2 Fronts and 2 Venustus in a 6ft tank?

So it's official: I'm now on the lookout for a 6ft (approx 120g) tank. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishgeek said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice.
> 
> How many Blue Dolphins do you think I could keep with 2 Fronts and 2 Venustus in a 6ft tank?
> 
> So it's official: I'm now on the lookout for a 6ft (approx 120g) tank. Anyone have any leads?


The guys with the big tanks usually hang out at PN Aquaria and you'll find some good deals on 6 foot tanks including 125, 150, 180 and even some 220 gallon tanks. 
http://www.pnaquaria.com/index_pna.php

If you got a big enough tank I think you could probably keep all 11 Moorii which would look amazing. I love the Blue Dolphin. Its a fish with a ton of character.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Blue Dolphins are bullies, I found that out after stocking my tank with one...he pushes around everyone and in a true dolphin manner, he just charges at them.

for compatibility purposes you can use cichlidrecipe.com
for tank availability, as suggested pnaquaria.


----------

